# Magpie farm..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Apr 30, 2016)

After a busy day exploring I decided to end the day visiting this old farm house.it was a nice walk to it as it's very isolated.it was a mixed weather day,one min it was raining,the next sunshine.the house is just an empty shell.and been abandoned for some time now.there was some nice wallpaper in the house and fireplaces.the upstairs was a bit iffy.i was more interested in the sheds out back.there was plenty to mooch around and one was filled with old farm implements.it was a nice finish to a good day exploring


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 30, 2016)

That's a gooden Mikey,the privvy with it's bucket still in place is a rarety these days


----------



## smiler (Apr 30, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> That's a gooden Mikey,the privvy with it's bucket still in place is a rarety these days



There's a few things I miss from my childhood, the outside privy isn't one of em but as oldscrote said a rarity now.

Lovely pics Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Apr 30, 2016)

I'll definitely be visiting here lol lovely photos of a lovely place!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice shots Mikey, especially the privy - very rare. The barn is in very good condition but the plough I would have a problem trying to assemble it.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 1, 2016)

Cracking old farm implements!Interior of the house is so bare...amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ReverendJT (May 1, 2016)

Awesome as always. How do you get your hdrs so clean looking?


----------



## degenerate (May 1, 2016)

Liking the old gear. Cracking pictures Mikey.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 1, 2016)

ReverendJT said:


> Awesome as always. How do you get your hdrs so clean looking?




Thank you all.I take a bit of time doing them ☺


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 1, 2016)

What a beautiful looking house - and some lovely lighting in these photos. Loved the fireplaces, especially the first one. Fantastic set of pics and yet another great find. Nice one Mikey


----------



## Chris1990 (May 1, 2016)

Great photo's, what camera set up are you using ?


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 1, 2016)

Chris1990 said:


> Great photo's, what camera set up are you using ?


I use a fuji xt10 mirrorless camera.with a 14mm f2.8 and 35mm f1.4 and sometimes an 18mm f.2


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 2, 2016)

Interesting place this, nicely photographed. Obviously had some mods done in the 30's - tiled and brick fireplaces in main downstairs rooms and the downstairs windows without any brick lintels look odd (as does front doorway), but what of the WC and bathroom facilities in the house. When house was built one bathed in a tin bath in front of your bedroom fire and there may have been an interior toilet leading to a cess pit, but reality usually meant an earth closet used by all and sundry, then later on when bathrooms and interior WC's became the norm, a bedroom or dressing room was usually converted into bathroom and separate WC. One can usually tell if a bedroom conversion is what happened when the bathroom seems overly large. Have relatives in this neck of the woods and think this place became victim to land purchase to make bigger and more efficient farms - eventually the farmer or farming company has more dwellings than needed and the one(s) in worst condition are just left. As Mikey notes the place is well isolated, thus not ideal for selling out of agricultural use unfortunately. However I suspect that not selling on may have been a deliberate act - once tried to buy a rather similar Norfolk property - but thats another story!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 2, 2016)

Thank you dirius.I really enjoy your infill of info on the places I visit.I find them most interesting.I will be visiting another similar place soon.so you can ponder over that one too.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 3, 2016)

Thanks Mikey for the kind comments. A while back I met a young explorer who was obviously very good at searching out locations, but by their own admission became rather flummoxed at making sense of some of the interior layouts or items they saw. So I suppose this is a reason for adding 'infill'. If one was brought up with something, you are bound to know more than somebody seeing it for the first time during an explore. Just like all you young computer experts out there who work wonders in downloading those beautiful images - I still prefer to hold a 12x10 or 20x16 enlargement in my hands, but also am just likely to hit the wrong button and loose the lot, if messing on a computer. Just old fashioned!


----------



## UrbanX (May 4, 2016)

Nice find Sir, thanks for sharing


----------

